

Ask HN: Should I change my start up's name? - MattBearman

My start up is BugMuncher - I chose the name specifically because it&#x27;s similar to rug muncher, which made me chuckle (and also because the .com was available).<p>At first I had a lot of people telling me they loved the name, but recently I&#x27;ve had a small number of people (only 3 in total) telling me they like the app, but the name is problem for them or their clients, because it sounds like rug muncher.<p>What I worry about is the possibility of people seeing BugMuncher, but not signing up because of the name - I&#x27;d never know. I really like the name, but is that just foolish pride? Should I just suck it up and rename to something that couldn&#x27;t put people off?<p>Thanks in advance,
======
Jeremy1026
I like the name, very memorable.

So you had 3 people say they are out because of the name? How many users do
you have in total. 3 people opting out with only 5 users is a lot different
than 3 people opting out with 5,000 users.

------
sharemywin
seems like you could release it under 2 different names with same code. you
should be able to check which domain someone logs in under and change images
text.

